# huntng guru from the early 80"s



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

Didn't he work with Alan Altizer on a few vids?? There was one where the string got clumped up and a big old wad hit the deer after the arrow did. seemed like it took 3-4 seconds for that mass to get there.

Those were some OLD vids your bringing up!


----------



## Firebow (Sep 25, 2005)

*Altizer*

Isn't Altizer from Kingsport Tenn???


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

He's a Tenn boy. Not exactly sure from where. I have some of his old VHS stuff that dates back to the middle 80's and several newer ones as well. I like the down to earth attitude and the guy always seems to be having a blast. He also hunts a lot off of the ground, not many videoer's do.

Pretty sure that he and Maguire did a few together that had a lot of the first info on doe cycles and calls. Almost every shot was "over the shoulder" and the deer looked 60 yards out, even though they were 20-30.


----------

